# For years Fatties



## Smokinribsbbq (Mar 18, 2019)

Finally, alittle extra time to make this year's first fatties! One will be for myself and my son, the other for the wife and three daughters.  The ladies are picky eaters so they'll get just a basic cheese. My son and I will be enjoying our normal pepper,onions, and mushrooms.  Stay tuned!


----------



## Ricardo Galindo (Mar 18, 2019)

Oh yeah, looking forward to your post. 
“ Standing by”


----------



## Smokinribsbbq (Mar 18, 2019)

After a quick saute, veggies and cheese applied.  

Wrapped and into the ice box while I prep the other.


----------



## Smokinribsbbq (Mar 18, 2019)

Second, stuffed, and rolled. I dont normally praise myself, but the second roll was darn near perfect. Time to fire up baby smoker


----------



## dernektambura (Mar 18, 2019)

everytime I see loaf of rolled meat I turn into kid with wide open eyes and excitement what will I find inside... and it never failed me.....


----------



## Smokinribsbbq (Mar 18, 2019)

Had some help with the wrap. :) I believe she approved


----------



## Smokinribsbbq (Mar 18, 2019)

Ready for the smoker.   
I really enjoyed the look of these wrapped. I over lapped them by about an 1/8" to allow for shrinkage.


----------



## dernektambura (Mar 18, 2019)

Smokinribsbbq said:


> Had some help with the wrap. :) I believe she approved


There is definitely quality improvement if grandkids are quality inspectors. . lol


----------



## Smokinribsbbq (Mar 18, 2019)

In the smoker they go, sitting at 223.  Should be done in about 2 and half hours. I have the smoker sitting in the barn to keep the wind off of it.  Time will tell.


----------



## Smokinribsbbq (Mar 18, 2019)

Forgot the wrapped version picture.  Here you go.


----------



## Smokinribsbbq (Mar 18, 2019)

dernektambura said:


> There is definitely quality improvement if grandkids are quality inspectors. . lol


  That's my youngest :), yes my wife and I are crazy for having more eo late in life, but they sure do keep me young. Oh, I forgot to mention she has a twin.


----------



## Smokinribsbbq (Mar 18, 2019)

Thanks for the likes dernek. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ricardo Galindo (Mar 18, 2019)

That’s awesome, teach em young. My daughter could spatchcock a Chicken when she was 8 years old and now helps me cook at comps.


----------



## dernektambura (Mar 18, 2019)

Smokinribsbbq said:


> That's my youngest :), yes my wife and I are crazy for having more eo late in life, but they sure do keep me young. Oh, I forgot to mention she has a twin.


then you are in double jeopardy quality check situation. .. I have one little man 2 years old who does quality checks for me.... by the time I finish bacon wrap maze, half of it is chewed on and quality checked.....


----------



## Smokinribsbbq (Mar 18, 2019)

After 2 hours and 43 mins..........  finally done.


----------



## weedeater (Mar 18, 2019)

Looks great!  Are you saving the 1st slice for me?  I didn’t see the sliced pic! Like!  Really like that QC inspector!  She is a cutie!

Weedeater


----------



## Smokinribsbbq (Mar 18, 2019)

The final has been reached. I give this one a 7 out of 10. The down fall, the bacon I used was a tad to thick. I went with a medium cut, (which I normally go with a normal cut). All in all, only 3 pieces left of my son and I's roll. The rest will go to my brother in laws house.


----------



## Smokinribsbbq (Mar 18, 2019)

weedeater said:


> Looks great!  Are you saving the 1st slice for me?  I didn’t see the sliced pic! Like!  Really like that QC inspector!  She is a cutie!
> 
> Weedeater


I can save you a slice. I'd say two, but I dont think there is that much left. :)

Thanks for the like.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 18, 2019)

Good looking fatties and a good little helper.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## Smokinribsbbq (Mar 18, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Good looking fatties and a good little helper.
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris


Thanks, Chris.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 19, 2019)

Those are some mighty fine looking fatties Sir!
Nice work!!
Al


----------



## Smokinribsbbq (Mar 19, 2019)

Thanks, Al.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 19, 2019)

Nice looking fatties! One of these days I’m gonna get around to making some


----------



## Smokinribsbbq (Mar 19, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Nice looking fatties! One of these days I’m gonna get around to making some




Thank you. They sure are a family pleaser


----------



## normonster (Mar 29, 2019)

Nice looking breadfast there! Bout time I pollute my blood with some fatty juice as well.  

THanks or the share!


----------



## Smokinribsbbq (Mar 30, 2019)

Hard to be that kind of fat, Nor.


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 1, 2019)

SRBBQ, Great looking fatties!


----------

